# Ranges near Fargo



## specialpatrolgroup

Posed this in the open form as well, but the Range over in Horace south of Fargo has filed for bankruptcy and closed. THis was the range I primaraly visited, anyone know another range close to Fargo, not having a local range is going to hurt my reloading hobby.


----------



## Savage260

Casselton


----------



## People

I94 is straight and long. The problem is all the cars usualy hit your targets. If you shoot more than 0 rds they cops will show up. lol Sorry for your loss. That does stink. Hopefully you can get something close.

Chuck Norris can be unlocked on the hardest level of Tekken. But only Chuck Norris is skilled enough to unlock himself. Then he roundhouse kicks the Playstation back to Japan.


----------



## xdeano

Yep, Casselton is an option.

Go on I94 West tell you get to Casselton turn of. Head North into Casselton tell you hit a T in the road, at the T go west out of town. As you go west you'll come to a curve in the road that goes North, keep going straight for about a 1.25 miles, take the first gravel road North. Go approximately .5 miles. The range is on the North side of a long tree belt. You're there. They usually don't clean out the parking lot during the winter so you'll have to hoof it in. Have fun.

xdeano


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Thanks for the info, I will check it out, once the snow is gone. Guessing its going to get busy there now that Fargo doesnt ahve a range of its own.


----------



## AdamFisk

Yes, and it's was busy enough there prior to Horace closing....Have fun!!! :thumb:

I would be pretty surprised that if within a year or so, nobody has purchased and re-opened that Horace range. Man you would think with it's location and all the people around somebody would surely give it another go. A few trips to the Casselton circus, and somebody will have had enough and open it back up.


----------



## Seven1

Yeah really sucks that Horace closed, I have been a member there for the past few years, and it was only a 10 minute drive from my house.

I like Casselton's setup better, less wind and longer range, but it's a constant circus. I resorted to only going there very early in the morning, and if there were other shooters there they were serious about what they were doing. Going to Cass during the day was a constant fight with idiots shooting TV's and various other appliances. On any given day there was either someone with a "9" seeing how fast they could empty a magazine or someone constantly spraying there 10/22 at a pop bottle 20 feet away, there is very little actual shooting going on at Casselton, 75% of shooters seem to be there just to here there gun go BOOM. There have been times I went and immediately left after seeing what was going on there.

I really enjoy the sport of shooting, from the reloading bench and load development to the actual hunt, and the Horace range fits that model much better than the free for all range at Cass. It's amazing what charging a few dollars and having a little supervision can do for a range. I wish Casselton would start locking the gate and charging a membership fee, it's really a nice setup, but 90% of people take it for granted.


----------



## Savage260

I agree with you 100% Seven1. I was at the Casselton range twice, and left early both times due to idiots and their ARs. I guess that was back when ammo was cheap, but I have never seen any one blow through rounds like that. If it had been dawn or dusk I bet I could have seen the barrels glowing.


----------



## TK33

I keep hearing that Casselton was going to be closed because a collection of losers can't clean up after themselves :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

I went there twice a long time ago and it was dangerous. I went to Horace all the time. It is too bad no one can make that place work out. It is for sale for $450,000.


----------



## barebackjack

Casselton can be a real sh*t show.

Between the "I play call of duty far to much and think im SPEC-OPS" crowd with their AR's, and the people that just SHOULDNT handle firearms, it can get pretty crazy, and dangerous.

Ive left several times due to un-safe individuals.

Pretty sad an area of 100,000+ people cant have a DECENT rifle range, that actually has some REAL ranges to shoot at!


----------



## omegax

I tried popping out to Casselton, today. I was there at 9:30 AM, and it was 3-deep... I left, because at 9:30, you know that those guys hadn't been there long. I ran into this old thread looking for more ranges... still coming up blank. I'm just going to have to shoot when I visit the in-laws.

I'd only been out to Casselton once before. So, I can't speak as to what it can get like. I haven't posted on here in forever, but I did want to make the comment that I think I may have been the cause of a guy leaving a range, once. I felt like dirt, but the scenario was that I had just built my first AR and I didn't exactly over-spend on the upper, and I wanted to make sure it would cycle (figuring that if it'll cycle faster than I'd ever shoot, it should be pretty reliable). First, I got the iron sights on the paper, and then, as a stress-test, I rapped 10 through in quick succession. Obviously, I know that it wasn't particularly "accurate" fire, but it wasn't like I was bump firing or shooting from the hip. It was all as well-aimed as one could reasonably expect, and I was only firing as fast as I could control. I'm guessing the fella who left (as well as the 2 others who gave me the stink-eye) didn't take the time to figure out what was going on... I feel like they just saw a younger (than themselves... I'm not all that young) guy with an AR and assumed the worst. Maybe it was just a matter of them having been out there often enough to see too many shenanigans. Maybe I'm just being touchy, too.

What I really appreciated was the guy who did strike up a conversation ( I always do!). We got to talk about guns, and he got to figure out that I wasn't some "Soldier of Fortune", wannabe, goofball... just a guy who wanted to make sure he didn't buy junk. There's a fine line to be walked. Nobody wants to take unnecessary risks with their safety, but don't be too quick to judge, either. I know that if I'm ever in the scenario, I'm going to try to strike up a conversation. It doesn't take much to figure out if a guy has a brain rattling around in his head... Plus, I love talking guns.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

I dont care if someone is spewing lead from an AR, or a handgun, as long as they dotn need to go put otu a new target every 3 minutes. The only thing I cant stand is getting hit with brass. Last time in casselton I was just about finihed, just needed to send a few more reloads downrange, and some lefthander wtih a right handed 10/22 sits down and starts hitting me wtih brass. I tried to drop some hints, but it was lost on him, so I rushed my last few shots, and wasnt happy wtih the results, so I have to go back and retry those loads.


----------



## People

That going out every few shots does really suck. Good optics are getting to the point where you can get some kind of glass so a person can see even 22caliber holes in paper for less than 50 bucks. I am ok with a person using metallic sights or a very low power scope but having some bino's with you to see your holes really speeds up the process. I have been to the range when it was full and there was no target space to put up more than a couple targets so after firing 6 shots I needed to put up new paper. Have to love load development time. What gets me are the hunters who have not touched their rifles since last deer season and need to make sure they are on. Same goes with their knives or rifles that need repair. You know they are dull or broken. Get them fixed or sharpened right after season. No need to be lazy. A person should shoot their rifle every few months at least so you should know if you are still on.

Have to love the auto loaders. I looked and Ruger does not make a left hand 10\22. I have a 308 that kicks then directly to the right. It really nice to have when some "hunters" are being dinks. I will break it out and send some hot brass into their rifle. They always get the hint and pack up. There is almost nothing better than a 308 casing flying into a nice shiny wood stocked rifle and scope of a person who is telling me how I should be shooting. It will scratch and ding wood like no tomorrow. Little 22lr casings are like fly's flying around a minor nuisance at most.

It truly sucks that you guys and gals are losing places to shoot. Here everything was flooded or the grass and weeds were so high shooting was not possible in most places.


----------



## AdamFisk

My advice is to go out and put on some miles and knock on doors (just like getting permission to hunt) and secure your own place to shoot. That is what I did, and it's much more enjoyable.


----------



## People

I did the same thing but went about it a little differently. The bad part with gas almost 4 bucks a gallon it can put a stop to shooting very quickly if a person is not successful right away. Let's face it what farmer or rancher will want some guy shooting on their land? Not too many I would think something like one in 100. It is hard enough to get permission to hunt on a person's land getting permission to shoot is like asking a guy if you can have sex with his daughter. I know dozens of farmers and ranchers and they do not want me shooting on their land. One guy like shooting long range also and he still did not want me and my brother to shot on his land. Seriously I will be there one time a week to once every two weeks and firing less than 20 shots. Nope they do not want the lead. Most farmers do not under stand long range shooting. Heck most "hunters" think anything past 300 is WAY too far.

Chuck Norris owns a chain of fast-food restaurants throughout the southwest. They serve nothing but barbecue-flavored ice cream and Hot Pockets.


----------



## AdamFisk

You're right, I did strike out a few times, but that was for good reason too; cattle. Also, water in every coulee/draw didn't help the situation. When I finally found a place that looked suitable ( and I was setting up for 1000yd, so you have to take a few extra things into consideration) I tracked down the owner and went from there. Of course he was an older guy and hard at hearing, so I went over to his home and had a sit down with him and his wife for about an hour, basically getting interviewed.  I even drew them a map of what I wanted to do. Of course, after the go ahead from them I had to go get permission from the guy who hays the land, and I also took it upon my self to get the go ahead from two other neighbors, as I didn't want to go through the work of setting this thing up only to have somebody come out after the first 3 shots and tell me to pack up because I was "annoying" them.

Point is, yes it's a hassle and yes it's work, but once you get it done it's worth it.










Got 3 of these set up at different ranges, with 2 different sized targets at each location..


















If all one is looking for is 100-200yd shooting, a guy should be able to go set up on any PLOTS or other public land and not have any issues. Just make a cheap target stand and go throw her out somewhere. Hell, last winter I did quite a bit of shooting down a road. Of course, to find a safe, dead end road where you won't have any traffic surprising you is not as easy as one would think either. It all takes a little effort.


----------



## DJ Niner

http://gf.nd.gov/maps/plots.html

"All Private Land Open To Sportsmen (PLOTS) property is open only for public walk-in access for the purpose of hunting within legal hunting seasons, or as signed."

http://gf.nd.gov/maps/plots-maps/rules-ethics.pdf

Q. Can PLOTS be used for other activities? (Camping, horseback riding, dog training, paintball shooting, ATV/snowmobile riding etc.)
A. No. Any other activity besides walk-in hunting is not allowed unless the hunter obtains written permission from the landowner.


----------



## DJ Niner

It's not much good for a hunter looking for a longer-distance range, but the Fargo/West Fargo/Moorhead area has a very nice 50-foot indoor range now. You can shoot handguns (no handgun-fired shotshells), handgun-caliber rifles/carbines, and .22 rimfire rifles at the Red River Regional Marksmanship Center.

http://www.fargoshootingclub.com/

Drop in and look around. You can stand in the lobby and observe shooting on the supervised firing line through bullet-proof glass windows.


----------



## Vernon.Miller

I was at the MB Johnson boat ramp about 2 weeks ago and swore I heard shooting (north of crystal sugar). Then this weekend, I was sitting on my deck and heard shooting again. Is anyone aware of a gun range in North Moorhead?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Early goose season perhaps?


----------



## DJ Niner

Vernon.Miller said:


> I was at the MB Johnson boat ramp about 2 weeks ago and swore I heard shooting (north of crystal sugar). Then this weekend, I was sitting on my deck and heard shooting again. Is anyone aware of a gun range in North Moorhead?


Moorhead Rod and Gun Club used to have a range right next door to Crystal Sugar, near their lagoons. It closed 4-5 years ago, and as far as I know, it has remained closed (it was the area outlined in red, below).


----------



## SODSUCKER

the police have a training range directely south of the compost piles on the east side of hwy 75.


----------



## cory.loos

Horace Range is now open again. New ownership. Guys have been redoing club house and getting it ready for fall. Not sure the hours they are open, but I know they are open!


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Hours are

Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday 2pm-Dark.
Sunday Noon-Dark

They are still in the process of remodeling so its limited hours, they said they may be open some saturdays, depending is someone is there to watch the range. The range will be closed if there isnt anyone there, no more drop box. The pistol bays are closed so its just rifle range until they can build up the pistol birms more. Sounds like it will be better, the range will be more supervised than before, and they are considering some rifle leagues maybe for next year.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Oh, also next year they will have season passes\meberships, and I talked to they guy and they are looking into doing a rifle league if there is enough interest, so if that is something that interests you, let them know, I told them I would be in.

Thank god I am done going to Casselton, in the 20 trips ive made there this summer most of the time its been allright, but too many times I left due to some of the things I didnt want to put up with.


----------



## goosehunter21

Hey guys just wanted to let everyone know that the shooting park of horace will be opening Tuesday of this week for the season. We will be open Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday for now. Trap leagues will be starting in May. We have completely redone the club house and it is looking very nice out here. We have redone the pistol and rifel ranges and completely gone through all trap and skeet machines so our hope is that everything will be working flawlessly for the most part. Our website is theshootingpark.com
Stop out and check us out
Thanks
Shane Erdmann


----------

